# Arminianism vs Calvinism



## Croghanite

I need a good side by side chart comparing Calvinism to Arminianism.
Hopefully there is one out there that is very detailed. 
Help is much needed and appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## panta dokimazete

try this for starters

this is ok, too...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Not quite side by side but the Canons of Dordt were written to reject the 5 basic tenets of Arminianism. They present the orthodox position in detail and then reject the Arminian one:
The Canons of Dordt - The PuritanBoard


----------



## Poimen

SemperFideles said:


> Not quite side by side but the Canons of Dordt were written to reject the 5 basic tenets of Arminianism. They present the orthodox position in detail and then reject the Arminian one:
> The Canons of Dordt - The PuritanBoard



This is no good. They obviously did not represent the Arminians fairly since they never quote from them and I bet they never talked to them on the phone before they put this in print. Furthermore they have maliciously twisted their theology and persecuted them, driving them out of the Reformed churches.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Poimen said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite side by side but the Canons of Dordt were written to reject the 5 basic tenets of Arminianism. They present the orthodox position in detail and then reject the Arminian one:
> The Canons of Dordt - The PuritanBoard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is no good. They obviously did not represent the Arminians fairly since they never quote from them and I bet they never talked to them on the phone before they put this in print. Furthermore they have maliciously twisted their theology and persecuted them, driving them out of the Reformed churches.
Click to expand...


Wait a minute. What are you saying? Are you saying that _Reformed is not enough_?


----------



## panta dokimazete

here is a 3 part chart comparing Arminianism, Calvinism and Hyper-Calvinism


----------



## panta dokimazete

here is a fairly detailed study


----------



## Poimen

SemperFideles said:


> Poimen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite side by side but the Canons of Dordt were written to reject the 5 basic tenets of Arminianism. They present the orthodox position in detail and then reject the Arminian one:
> The Canons of Dordt - The PuritanBoard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is no good. They obviously did not represent the Arminians fairly since they never quote from them and I bet they never talked to them on the phone before they put this in print. Furthermore they have maliciously twisted their theology and persecuted them, driving them out of the Reformed churches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute. What are you saying? Are you saying that _Reformed is not enough_?
Click to expand...


Only if I get to define what Reformed means, and you either say nothing at all or submit to my teachings. No scratch that, we can't even have anyone _think_ that I am not Reformed so just remember: "Thoughtcrime does not entail death: thoughtcrime is death."


----------



## Seb

Here's a good 1 page Arm/Calv comparison PDF with scripture refs:Here 

and a more simple one: Here


----------



## Croghanite

Seb said:


> Here's a good 1 page Arm/Calv comparison PDF with scripture refs:Here
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> thanks everyone. I am looking for something more like the above with scripture proof text for both sides. I want to be able to give a FAIR comparison of both sides that also shows where in Scripture they find what they believe.
> 
> Anymore like the above would be much appreciated.


----------



## VaughanRSmith

I guess you could compare the remonstrances to the canons of Dordt, but I'm not sure that today's Arminians would hold to all the remonstrances.


----------



## KMK

It's not a chart, but I highly recommend Owen's "A Display of Arminianism". It isn't very long and he quotes the Remonstrances heavily and then dismantles them with Scripture. He even provides a summary after each chapter.

It is avilable online here: http://www.pbministries.org/articles/John Owen/Diaplay of Arminianism/arminianism.htm


----------



## Croghanite

thanks, that looks good.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

In the vein of Owen's work, there is also the following:

William Twisse, _The Five Points of Grace & of Predestination Defined and Defended Against an Arminian Remonstrant_
Robert Baillie, _A Scotch Antidote Against the English Infection of Arminianism_
Christopher Ness, _An Antidote to Arminianism_
Daniel Featley, _Pelagius Raked Out of the Ashes_
John L. Girardeau, _Calvinism and Evangelical Arminianism: Compared as to Election, Reprobation, Justification, and Related Doctrines_


----------

